# 1911 holster



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Looking to buy a quality holster for a S.A. 1911, Micro Compact. Presently checking out Tucker. 
I had a VERY BAD experience with K & D holsters (details by private PM) so not them! :smt076
Any other recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Many holsters for 3" 1911s found here: www.usgalco.com. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Take a look at Bob Mernickle's PS6 line of OWB holsters.
His design puts the gun higher on the belt than does anybody else's, yet it's completely secure and the presentation is quick.
Google him.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have one of Pauls and I like it real well. It's a IWB for a Commander.
http://www.andrewsleather.com/
I also like Don Hume Products. Take a look. 
http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsList.cfm
Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## K-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TxPhantom said:


> I had a VERY BAD experience with K & D holsters (details by private PM) so not them! :smt076


Please make sure you're factual in your story-telling.

Regards,
Kevin
K&D Holsters


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

K-Man said:


> Please make sure you're factual in your story-telling.
> 
> Regards,
> Kevin
> K&D Holsters


I'll be more than happy to give all the "facts" if anyone asks.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Milt Sparks: http://www.miltsparks.com/

Mitch Rosen: http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/product_line.html

If you want fancy: http://garritysgunleather.com/Exotics.htm


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I carry a 1911 a LOT. Galco makessome of THE BEST 1911 carry gear you will ever see. This isnt an employee talking, this is a SATISFIED customer. Try the SKY OPS, The USA/UDC (very similar) or the Side Snap Scabbard.


----------

